# WamBam Response: Calling all Grannies!!!



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I, Meatcake, as founder of the feast, have decided that WamBam (aka: the wombats, aka: the whambats, Aka: The Super Funky Fresh Five + Six) will take all repercussions for the Shuckins/Wambam Bombing Mystery.
We have had a member of ours admit to his treachery. His treachery includes him being in league with another member of another group (friends, enemies, frenamies?) that will remain anonymous; and that they together planned this devious exercise that plays out in front of you all this fine evening.

They did in fact, contact and coerce by means unknown to all, Ron (Shuckins) Stacy to play along with this sick little game. Maybe they appealed to his vanity; maybe they offered him a nice steak, most certainly, wine, women and/or "winning" were involved. These details are not important.

What is important is that, whether or not I believe in my Wambats involvement in this, whether or not this act of aggression was warranted, the WamBam have decided to band together as a united front to face the tyranny of the majority. We will not cast this individual out to be ripped apart by the Lobsters, the Llamas or any other mythical/whimsical creatures associated with this forum. We will stand by our BOTL in his time of need, and band together to fight with him.
What does this mean? To quote the great Richard Dimitri from 1984's Cult Classic "Johnny Dangerously": This is fargin war!

We may not have the best stashes, or the most experienced palates. We may not even have 100 good cigars between us, but what we do have is the camaraderie that comes from being in the same "Noob" boat. I have talked to my (wombat) soldiers, and they are ready to deploy. Bring your best, your worst, your mightiest, and watch them crumble at our feet. Aim your stogies bombs high in the air and fire away and we will return fire in kind. However, do not underestimate us, for like any good story, everyone roots for the underdog, and 9 times out of 10, the underdog wins (unless that story is really depressing and stars Nicolas Cage or something).










For your viewing pleasure, other great lines that instigate war:

Hell's coming with me - YouTube

Braveheart freedom speech -- Matt - YouTube

Henry V- Speech - YouTube

The Top 5 Epic Movie Speeches - Part 2 - YouTube


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

okay


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Let the trash talking begin. 
Oh hey meat you forgot the speech from Patton standing in front of the huge flag.... Sorry It's my favorite.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> Let the trash talking begin.
> Oh hey meat you forgot the speech from Patton standing in front of the huge flag.... Sorry It's my favorite.


I thought it was in that last clip. that one was hard to find, I guess it gets pulled down quickly on Youtube.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

gonna stand back and watch this one!


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Like lambs to the slaughter...


----------



## PatrickBateman (Jul 7, 2012)

lasix said:


> okay


Lol Wombats....


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Lol serves you right


----------



## itsjustkevin (Feb 8, 2012)

I am halfway aroused..............


spiritually!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Damn I thought there would be a ton of posts by now...
Oh I didn't see the time. I guess the grannies are sleeping. Or there is a geritol sale at the drug store...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Pinhead Jr.: "hey, Pops...why do the WHAM!bats think that Puffers are gonna cheer for them while they're getting their asses chewed off by the big dogs?"

Herfabomber: "it's simple Human Nature, Junior....people are cruel, violence-loving animals by design, so instead of encouraging the weak to do the sensible thing and seek shelter and safety from the strong, they get their jollies by encouraging them by telling them they have to "fight the good fight" against a stronger enemy just so the crowd can watch a good massacre."

Pinhead Jr.: "ohhhhhhhhh..so, it's kind of a practical joke"

Herfabomber: "exactly"

Pinhead Jr.: "well, it is kinda funny"

Herfabomber: "it has it's moments"

GIVE 'EM HELL, WHAM!bats!!!!!!ound:ound:ound:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "hey, Pops...why do the WHAM!bats think that Puffers are gonna cheer for them while they're getting their asses chewed off by the big dogs?"
> 
> Herfabomber: "it's simple Human Nature, Junior....people are cruel, violence-loving animals by design, so instead of encouraging the weak to do the sensible thing and seek shelter and safety from the strong, they get their jollies by encouraging them by telling them they have to "fight the good fight" against a stronger enemy just so the crowd can watch a good massacre."
> 
> ...


Well I'm glad we have your vote of confidence.... I think... And like I said before,,, These grannies are just going to talk trash, and nothing will come out of it..


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

shootinmatt said:


> Well I'm glad we have your vote of confidence.... I think... And like I said before,,, These grannies are just going to talk trash, and nothing will come out of it..


yeah..they're just saving face by saying they're going to teach you a lesson, but I think they know better than to mess with a WHAM!bat:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Meatcake you forgot one!300 first battle - YouTube


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

Go Get 'em Tigers


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Wait, so you're asking to be bombed??

And asking for our "best" and "mightiest" bombs?

Did I miss something here?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Which one of you is taking responsibility for the Braveheart speech?!?


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

gasdocok said:


> Wait, so you're asking to be bombed??
> 
> And asking for our "best" and "mightiest" bombs?
> 
> Did I miss something here?


Not only no, but hell no. Maybe you should look at some of our old posts....


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

I know I've seen this movie before... oh what was it?...hmmmm eeerrrr.... oh yeah..... multiplicity...... these new bombing groups = "I like pizza steve.... I like it"


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Props for Quoting that fargin icehole romin moroni but who really cares. 

Convincing shuckings to bomb is like convincing a fat kid to eat cake


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

My trigger finger is itchy Meatcake, gimme a target!!!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Here I fixed that for you....


Vicini said:


> Props for Quoting that fargin icehole romin moroni but who really cares.
> 
> Convincing shuckings to bomb is like convincing a fat kid to eat *meatcake*


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

kapathy said:


> I know I've seen this movie before... oh what was it?...hmmmm eeerrrr.... oh yeah..... multiplicity...... these new bombing groups = "I like pizza steve.... I like it"


In case you don't know what this old timer is talking about....lol.....
Multiplicity - I Like Pizza! - YouTube
and yes...its very much like that. Same amount of enthusiasm and whimsy mixed with a little "specialness" LOL


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

dmeguy said:


> Meatcake you forgot one!300 first battle - YouTube


There was soo many to choose from, yes I did miss that one.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Which one of you is taking responsibility for the Braveheart speech?!?


I will take responsibility for that one sugartits.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

birdiemc said:


> Go Get 'em Tigers


"heavens to murgatroids!!" wait...that's the wrong gay kitty...sorry


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

so when I make meatcake my bitch, and you're all his underlings, will that make you my bitchlets?


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

hardcz said:


> so when I make meatcake my bitch, and you're all his underlings, will that make you my bitchlets?


Oh Dan. Your so funny...but in that non-funny kind of annoying little brother who is constantly flicking his boogers kinda way.


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Ahhh wam bam...what can be said about you that hasnt already been said about herpes?


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> so when I make meatcake my bitch, and you're all his underlings, will that make you my bitchlets?


Jet Li The One End Scene - YouTube


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

m00chness said:


> Ahhh wam bam...what can be said about you that hasnt already been said about herpes?


Yeah but unlike herpes, you're enjoying us...


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

m00chness said:


> Ahhh wam bam...what can be said about you that hasnt already been said about herpes?


Oh m00chness...after you chip all the scabs off your herpe encrusted face...I'm sure you can come with something new to say about Dan.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes, I did miss the "big" announcement last night as I was watching Americas Funniest Home Videos (far, far more entertaining). But what I got out of this:

*"We have had a member of ours admit to his treachery. His treachery includes him being in league with another member of another group (friends, enemies, frenamies?) that will remain anonymous; and that they together planned this devious exercise..."*

Is that one of your "guys" teamed up with another TRUE bomber and for whatever reason selected several targets and NOW YOU GUYS WANT TO TAKE CREDIT for something you didn't even know about much less participate in??? Really??

I already have a pretty good idea who your member is and who he recruited so I think it's best we deal with the "balls" of the operation. Awful lot of talk and quotes from gents who didn't even know there was a bombing going on - LMAO :lol:

Oh and BTW: Don't expect an unplanned, knee jerk reaction. No - you just stalk around the forum for awhile, always looking over your shoulder, knowing something is coming just not knowing what or when, trembling each time you go to the mailbox... yes, good things come to those who wait... patience is a virtue...


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

meatcake said:


> I will take responsibility for that one sugartits.


ROFL Sugartits.....


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> Yes, I did miss the "big" announcement last night as I was watching Americas Funniest Home Videos (far, far more entertaining). But what I got out of this:
> 
> *"We have had a member of ours admit to his treachery. His treachery includes him being in league with another member of another group (friends, enemies, frenamies?) that will remain anonymous; and that they together planned this devious exercise..."*
> 
> ...


oh I have patience. I have a 4 year old at home. You have to have patience to live with a 4 year old in the house. 
I await your response with baited breath...mainly because I just smoked a MUWAT baitfish.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> Yes, I did miss the "big" announcement last night as I was watching Americas Funniest Home Videos (far, far more entertaining). But what I got out of this:
> 
> *"We have had a member of ours admit to his treachery. His treachery includes him being in league with another member of another group (friends, enemies, frenamies?) that will remain anonymous; and that they together planned this devious exercise..."*
> 
> ...


No Marbles - Isuro "Kamikazi" Tanaka - YouTube


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

meatcake said:


> oh I have patience. I have a 4 year old at home. You have to have patience to live with a 4 year old in the house.
> I await your response with baited breath...mainly because I just smoked a MUWAT baitfish.


That's a nice smoke that baitfish!



shootinmatt said:


> No Marbles - Isuro "Kamikazi" Tanaka - YouTube


That was a funny video - LOL. I liked it!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> Yes, I did miss the "big" announcement last night as I was watching Americas Funniest Home Videos (far, far more entertaining). But what I got out of this:
> 
> *"We have had a member of ours admit to his treachery. His treachery includes him being in league with another member of another group (friends, enemies, frenamies?) that will remain anonymous; and that they together planned this devious exercise..."*
> 
> ...










But who's the "balls"????


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> That's a nice smoke that baitfish!


I like em too. Just wish they were cheaper/easier to find. Tatuaje verocu 5 is good too, about same size and a few bucks cheaper.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry guys.. No amount of RG will get me to throw someone under the bus.. ROFL


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

meatcake said:


> Oh Dan. Your so funny...but in that non-funny kind of annoying little brother who is constantly flicking his boogers kinda way.


Cept these boogers hurt so good, and you'll smoke them, or wear them... What size bra do you wear again :kicknuts:



shootinmatt said:


> Jet Li The One End Scene - YouTube


So what you're trying to say is, you guys are those nubs trying to be king of the mountain and I'm the guy on top kicking your ass? Works for me.



meatcake said:


> Oh m00chness...after you chip all the scabs off your herpe encrusted face...I'm sure you can come with something new to say about Dan.


Wait what?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

shootinmatt said:


> Sorry guys.. No amount of RG will get me to throw someone under the bus.. ROFL


It was worth a shot... oke: and a process of elimination... but enjoy the boost anyway... :z


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> So what you're trying to say is, you guys are those nubs trying to be king of the mountain and I'm the guy on top kicking your ass? Works for me.


Indian Jones vs. The Swordsman - YouTube

you can try to be on top...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> It was worth a shot... oke: and a process of elimination... but enjoy the boost anyway... :z


Whoever did it, did it for the group. Just to show the trash talkers we are a force to be reconed with


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I think "shootinmatt" should change his screen name to *"shootinmouth"* ound: :lol:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Oldmso54 said:


> I think "shootinmatt" should change his screen name to *"shootinmouth"* ound: :lol:


footinmouth is more like it.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> I think "shootinmatt" should change his screen name to *"shootinmouth"* ound: :lol:


shootinblanks???


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> I think "shootinmatt" should change his screen name to *"shootinmouth"* ound: :lol:


LMAO


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Cept these boogers hurt so good, and you'll smoke them, or wear them... What size bra do you wear again :kicknuts:
> 
> So what you're trying to say is, you guys are those nubs trying to be king of the mountain and I'm the guy on top kicking your ass? Works for me.
> 
> Wait what?


taste the boogie flavor - YouTube


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> footinmouth is more like it.


Better than your problem...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

johnmoss said:


> shootinblanks???


I got your blanks right here...
Knob Creek Machine Gun Shoot Night Shoot - YouTube


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the RG oldmso54. Loved the comment you put on there. Classic. Lol


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

This is some funny ish right here. Dan and Brandon, you two crack me up.

Now, if only the Assdryer would get in here and participate, the humor trifecta would be complete.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Dang I guess we shut them up, huh meat???


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> Dang I guess we shut them up, huh meat???


Matt, it's always calmest before a storm....


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I guess I'm taking cutting off the head of this hydra before things get out of hand.... Well after pinhead is gone and then JohnMoss...


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> It was worth a shot... oke: and a process of elimination... but enjoy the boost anyway... :z


Oldsmo just because you were part of puff before the internet was around doesn't mean we are scared of you... you know we have guns now right? bows and arrows aren't very scary anymore... a flaming pile of horse $h!t isn't a bomb...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Matt, it's always calmest before a storm....


Yeah but you know how it works in Texas...
It will get all dark and gloomy, and just when you think it will rain everything lears out...
Pretty sire it's the same deal here...


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I guess I'm taking cutting off the head of this hydra before things get out of hand.... Well after pinhead is gone and then JohnMoss...


just like your herpes... one goes away and 2 more pop back up..


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Koach Kuku said:


> Oldsmo just because you were part of puff before the internet was around doesn't mean we are scared of you... you know we have guns now right? bows and arrows aren't very scary anymore... a flaming pile of horse $h!t isn't a bomb...


:hippie:


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> :hippie:


Gosh.. old people napping mid conversation again...

^did you fall off your dinosaur?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Yes, I did miss the "big" announcement last night as I was watching Americas Funniest Home Videos (far, far more entertaining). But what I got out of this:
> 
> *"We have had a member of ours admit to his treachery. His treachery includes him being in league with another member of another group (friends, enemies, frenamies?) that will remain anonymous; and that they together planned this devious exercise..."*
> 
> ...


I hope you WHAM!bats added that highly inspiring and moving speech by Numbnuts to your list of inspiring speeches

you really are quite the orator, Shawn....your words really put a lump in my throat and makes me want to bomb the ever-loving crap out of a WHAM!bat or 6


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I hope you WHAM!bats added that highly inspiring and moving speech by Numbnuts to your list of inspiring speeches
> 
> you really are quite the orator, Shawn....your words really put a lump in my throat and makes me want to bomb the ever-loving crap out of a WHAM!bat or 6


uh....what DOESN'T make you want to bomb people pinhead?

and I have to dispute a statement made in the first post. You said the underdog wins 9 times out of 10. Wouldn't that actually make the underdog, the favorite? food for thought.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> uh....what DOESN'T make you want to bomb people pinhead?
> 
> and I have to dispute a statement made in the first post. You said the underdog wins 9 times out of 10. Wouldn't that actually make the underdog, the favorite? food for thought.


Underdog....overdog. Either way it's doggie style! 
And I was talking about underdogs winning in the movies. I'm real life the underdogs get pummeled.....oooooh craaaaaaaaaaap....


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Underdog....overdog. Either way it's doggie style!
> And I was talking about underdogs winning in the movies. I'm real life the underdogs get pummeled.....oooooh craaaaaaaaaaap....


Wait a sec... i thought this was a movie... pineheads....evil kittys.. unicorns.... guys who were around since the civil war... ha


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Reading this thread is backing me up, I need to get some fiber in my diet to keep me regular.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Reading this thread is backing me up, I need to get some fiber in my diet to keep me regular.


That's what happens when you get old. You get backed up. You might wanna look into giving yourself an enema.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Reading this thread is backing me up, I need to get some fiber in my diet to keep me regular.


Bran muffin and a cup of coffee should help you out there old man..


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Speaking of that....not sure to give much of a crap about all this or not, I'll consult my granny advisers.

Smoking the Tat Miami Torp as we speak, awesome smoke. Wish I could afford this on regular basis...:ss


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Johnny Rock said:


> Speaking of that....not sure to give much of a crap about all this or not, I'll consult my granny advisers.
> 
> Smoking the Tat Miami Torp as we speak, awesome smoke. Wish I could afford this on regular basis...:ss


You are an ancient rocker and quote Leonardo da vinci... You are a granny.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Koach Kuku said:


> You are an ancient rocker and quote Leonardo da vinci... You are a granny.


Guilty as charged...although my wife will want to know when I switched over...LOL, now what??


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

meatcake said:


> That's what happens when you get old. You get backed up. You might wanna look into giving yourself an enema.


just because you're into that new aged hippie crap doesn't mean everyone is.



Koach Kuku said:


> Bran muffin and a cup of coffee should help you out there old man..


too many calories in a bran muffin, I'll take my scottish oatmeal with dried fruit thank you very much.


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Jonnyrl1 said:


> My trigger finger is itchy Meatcake, gimme a target!!!


^^^^^^^^^^^
This!

Ready to fire ! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Johnny Rock said:


> Guilty as charged...although my wife will want to know when I switched over...LOL, now what??


Since when did they start allowing gay marriage in FL? If you want to be the catcher for a change I'm sure your life partner won't mind.


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Reading this thread is backing me up, I need to get some fiber in my diet to keep me regular.


A word to my fellow bammers, we may want to hold off on destroying Dan. His jockey shorts just left me a voice mail pleading not to hit him. His underwear, who went by the name of mark as in skidmark, stated that if we hit him, once he sees the bombs there's no amount of bleach that will be able to save him.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

shootinmatt said:


> Since when did they start allowing gay marriage in FL? If you want to be the catcher for a change I'm sure your life partner won't mind.


You young-ans know A LOT more about this Gay Marriage STUFF than I'll ever know. My "Life Partner" doesn't play baseball...LOL

I'm sure you guys have sorted all this out WAY before you started calling US Grannies, just saying....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Jonnyrl1 said:


> A word to my fellow bammers, we may want to hold off on destroying Dan. His jockey shorts just left me a voice mail pleading not to hit him. His underwear, who went by the name of mark as in skidmark, stated that if we hit him, once he sees the bombs there's no amount of bleach that will be able to save him.


Dan, why is this wombat all up in your underwear, dude?!

Hey meatwad, you know one of your guys is talking to some other dudes dirty underwear?


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dan, why is this wombat all up in your underwear, dude?!
> 
> Hey meatwad, you know one of your guys is talking to some other dudes dirty underwear?


Me no speaky engrish.


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

I find it funny how all you FOGs want to sit around talking trash. The nuke is going to be big. Can't wait til you all realize that the Wombats are here to stay. Start getting your fallout shelters ready. Some of you are going to need it...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Half your crew (or more) is in denial; one of your crew went out on his own and orchestrated the whole "granny bombing thing" without any of you knowing about it :nono: ; and you're talking about "FOGs want to sit around talking trash. :der: The nuke is going to be big." ?? :lalala:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Jonnyrl1 said:


> A word to my fellow bammers, we may want to hold off on destroying Dan. His jockey shorts just left me a voice mail pleading not to hit him. His underwear, who went by the name of mark as in skidmark, stated that if we hit him, once he sees the bombs there's no amount of bleach that will be able to save him.


apparently you we not welcomed to puff old gorilla style.... Perhaps I should fix this...



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dan, why is this wombat all up in your underwear, dude?!
> 
> Hey meatwad, you know one of your guys is talking to some other dudes dirty underwear?


Perhaps he is like that dumb kid who teases the gorilla at the zoo then falls into the enclosure, and wonder why the gorilla rips him a new one. Either way, welcome to my radar Jon.


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

i dont get it.................


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

joshuarodger said:


> I find it funny how all you FOGs want to sit around talking trash. The nuke is going to be big. Can't wait til you all realize that the Wombats are here to stay. Start getting your fallout shelters ready. Some of you are going to need it...


Nuke? What nuke? All I see is a bunch of whiny marsupials who can't get their shit together but seem to want to talk about someone else's shit to a disturbing degree.
The one responsible for the so-called "granny" bombing will be dealt with accordingly, if he has the balls to man up and take what's coming to him.

When y'all are ready to leave the kids table at thanksgiving, let me know. We might have a place here with the rest of us grownups for you.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

gasdocok said:


> The one responsible for the so-called "granny" bombing will be dealt with accordingly, if he has the balls to man up and take what's coming to him.
> 
> When y'all are ready to leave the kids table at thanksgiving, let me know. We might have a place here with the rest of us grownups for you.


Hey now..... No need to rag on them for that, they have no control in this.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Hey now..... No need to rag on them for that, they have no control in this.


Ahhh it's like the old elementary school days. Lil kids get bullied until they band together and hire a big kid to highschool kid to kick everyone's asses. But then he turns on them and things get ugly. Ya. Hmmm


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

hardcz said:


> Hey now..... No need to rag on them for that, they have no control in this.


I know what you did Dan.... lol, lmao, rotf


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

meatcake said:


> Ahhh it's like the old elementary school days. Lil kids get bullied until they band together and hire a big kid to highschool kid to kick everyone's asses. But then he turns on them and things get ugly. Ya. Hmmm


Pretty much.....


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Ahhh it's like the old elementary school days. Lil kids get bullied until they band together and hire a big kid to highschool kid to kick everyone's asses. But then he turns on them and things get ugly. Ya. Hmmm


Alright kids. Let's calm down now. Enough poking the wild animals. Let's redirect our energy. Report to group forum for instructions.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Jonnyrl1 this is your fault....I told you not to poke at the old gorilla.

SHIPMENT 1 OF 3
Delivery Estimate: Thursday August 16, 2012
SHIPMENT 2 OF 3
Delivery Estimate: Thursday August 16, 2012
SHIPMENT 3 OF 3
Delivery Estimate: Monday August 20, 2012 - Thursday August 23, 2012


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Jonnyrl1 this is your fault....I told you not to poke at the old gorilla.
> 
> SHIPMENT 1 OF 3
> Delivery Estimate: Thursday August 16, 2012
> ...


Rut roh raggy....


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Dang Dan 3 shipments? :ask: Looks like the shippers will be busy real soon! :mischief:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

joshuarodger said:


> I find it funny how all you FOGs want to sit around talking trash. The nuke is going to be big. Can't wait til you all realize that the Wombats are here to stay. Start getting your fallout shelters ready. Some of you are going to need it...


Dang it meatcake.... I leave the forum for a few hr, and y'all are blabbing about the f'in nuke???
SOB guys reeally???


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Jonnyrl1 this is your fault....I told you not to poke at the old gorilla.
> 
> SHIPMENT 1 OF 3
> Delivery Estimate: Thursday August 16, 2012
> ...


They aren't coming to us,,, He doesn't have the balls..


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> They aren't coming to us,,, He doesn't have the balls..


Please see my previous statement...



hardcz said:


> I guess I'm taking cutting off the head of this hydra before things get out of hand....


And from everything I've done thus far, I've probably grown a third ball.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Please see my previous statement...
> 
> And from everything I've done thus far, I've probably grown a third ball.


Ok bomb me, but you won't like it. I'll send a bottle of prune juice with the return fire.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Please see my previous statement...
> 
> And from everything I've done thus far, I've probably grown a third ball.


U mean all the nukes you've taken up the a$$ gave u a third one?

so guys who u think he sent them to?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd send something to Texas, but I've been there, it's a crappy place, you'd probably throw it on the grill and eat it before realizing what it was. Not the smartest folk down there.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I'd send something to Texas, but I've been there, it's a crappy place, you'd probably throw it on the grill and eat it before realizing what it was. Not the smartest folk down there.


OOOHHHHHH HHHHHEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL NO, Brother you're in some extra trouble now... And I think most of us are in Texas...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Koach Kuku said:


> U mean all the nukes you've taken up the a$$ gave u a third one?
> 
> so guys who u think he sent them to?


Nah it's the radioactive fallout that caused it.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> OOOHHHHHH HHHHHEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL NO, Brother you're in some extra trouble now... And I think most of us are in Texas...


Trouble like a fat kid at a pie eating contest?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Koach Kuku said:


> U mean all the nukes you've taken up the a$$ gave u a third one?
> 
> so guys who u think he sent them to?


More like all the awesomeness I possess is making me like the old spice guy, but fat, hairy, and old. I'm on a horse.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Trouble like a fat kid at a pie eating contest?


Nah, more like your wife just walked in on you doing the babysitter.


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

HardCZ........ And from everything I've done thus far, I've probably grown a *third *ball.

One of the best comments I have seen on here! :banana:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> Nah, more like your wife just walked in on you doing the babysitter.


I'd ask if she wanted to join in. Not seeing a down side here buddy.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> More like all the awesomeness I possess is making me like the old spice guy, but fat, hairy, and old. I'm on a horse.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Yeah cause this is awesomeness....


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I'd ask if she wanted to join in. Not seeing a down side here buddy.


The babysitter is 16, and your wife called the cops...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> View attachment 39897
> 
> Yeah cause this is awesomeness....


Rage building


shootinmatt said:


> The babysitter is 16, and your wife called the cops...


16 is the age of concent in Michigan...... You fail.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I'd ask if she wanted to join in. Not seeing a down side here buddy.


Oh and thanks for the RG.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Rage building
> 
> 16 is the age of concent in Michigan...... You fail.


Man I just remembered the other day you were in chat drunk as hell asking for free stuff, and I said I was going to bomb you. I'm going to go get that swisher out of my truck now,,,


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> Oh and thanks for the RG.


Had to give you something to feel good about


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> 16 is the age of concent in Michigan...... You fail.


That's just flat out dirty...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> Man I just remembered the other day you were in chat drunk as hell asking for free stuff, and I said I was going to bomb you. I'm going to go get that swisher out of my truck now,,,


Do it and you will receive a box of my dogs crap. No joke


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I'd send something to Texas, but I've been there, it's a crappy place, you'd probably throw it on the grill and eat it before realizing what it was. Not the smartest folk down there.


do you remember what happened to pinhead when he messed with texas???


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Do it and you will receive a box of my dogs crap. No joke


I've got 2 dogs myself. Whos box will be bigger??? Think about it,,, everything is bigger in Texas


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Lol...this thread makes me laugh, even though I don't really understand what the hell is going on.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

joshuarodger said:


> do you remember what happened to pinhead when he messed with texas???


I seem to remember something about powdered BBQ sauce and small stickers?



shootinmatt said:


> I've got 2 dogs myself. Whos box will be bigger??? Think about it,,, everything is bigger in Texas


I could always visit the bark park. They usually fill a 60 gallon of shit every day.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

BaconStrips said:


> Lol...this thread makes me laugh, even though I don't really understand what the hell is going on.


I told you man.. I'm having way too much fun here... LOL


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I could always visit the bark park. They usually fill a 60 gallon of shit every day.


Bro... Texas... Cattle.... Big ass box.... Guys to pack it up and ship it for me,,,,


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I could always visit the bark park. They usually fill a 60 gallon of shit every day.


Your mailman will quit before delivering the box


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

BaconStrips said:


> Lol...this thread makes me laugh, even though I don't really understand what the hell is going on.


You're from Texas so you were drawn here. Some noobs are just sad they were framed, started talking trash, and are now running with their cute wombat tails between their legs now that I've flexed and looked into their direction.

Go eat a steak with a steak shake to wash it down.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> Your mailman will quit before delivering the box


That's why I'll bag it special.


----------



## PatrickBateman (Jul 7, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I'd ask if she wanted to join in. Not seeing a down side here buddy.


:thumb:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> are now running with their cute wombat tails between their legs now that I've flexed and looked into their direction.
> 
> Go eat a steak with a steak shake to wash it down.


I'm still standing tall buddy... When and if I bomb you I'll send you a white flag...

WTF is a steak shake. Sounds tasty....


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

PatrickBateman said:


> :thumb:


Go back to the pipe forum and beg people for more stuff....


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> I'm still standing tall buddy... When and if I bomb you I'll send you a white flag...
> 
> WTF is a steak shake. Sounds tasty....


Idle threats, though if it makes you feel better, keep it up.

Take steak, put in blender, add steak juice, blend.

You know, it just occurred to me... Everything is bigger in Texas.... Over compensating for something?


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> You're from Texas so you were drawn here


Oh you're from Michigan. I'm watching a show from there. It's called Hardcore pawn. All I can say is you're calling Texans dumb??
Scrappy and Stupid - Hardcore Pawn - YouTube


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Idle threats, though if it makes you feel better, keep it up.
> 
> Take steak, put in blender, add steak juice, blend.
> 
> You know, it just occurred to me... Everything is bigger in Texas.... Over compensating for something?


Nah it's just the truth...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Take steak, put in blender, add steak juice, blend.


OOOHHHHH Baby and Old fart's food... got it now,,,


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> Oh you're from Michigan. I'm watching a show from there. It's called Hardcore pawn. All I can say is you're calling Texans dumb??
> Scrappy and Stupid - Hardcore Pawn - YouTube


I've driven past that place so many times.... Basing your opinion on a state by the trash that is on that show would show a lack of intelligence... Unlike everyone from Texas is all about how Texas and items from there are obviously huge or something.... Lastly I spent a third of my life in SoCal..... So I'm still a Cali boy at heart.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> Nah it's just the truth...





shootinmatt said:


> OOOHHHHH Baby and Old fart's food... got it now,,,


Past my bed time or I'd have to continue my one sided conversation with you..... That is me being awesome, and you....well you'll figure it out.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I've driven past that place so many times.... Basing your opinion on a state by the trash that is on that show would show a lack of intelligence... Unlike everyone from Texas is all about how Texas and items from there are obviously huge or something.... Lastly I spent a third of my life in SoCal..... So I'm still a Cali boy at heart.


AHHH a Cali boy even better...
"People Are Stupid" - Common Knowledge Survey (Episode 2) - YouTube


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I've driven past that place so many times.... Basing your opinion on a state by the trash that is on that show would show a lack of intelligence... Unlike everyone from Texas is all about how Texas and items from there are obviously huge or something.... Lastly I spent a third of my life in SoCal..... So I'm still a Cali boy at heart.


Well that show has been on for a few years now... and the stupid people never stop coming in....


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Past my bed time


Night lil buddy. It's been fun...


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> Night lil buddy. It's been fun...


aww. you guys got a little bromance going.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

meatcake said:


> aww. you guys got a little bromance going.


Did you see the trash talking posts???? Keep your friends close....


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

The hell you guys talking about?


----------



## PatrickBateman (Jul 7, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> Go back to the pipe forum and beg people for more stuff....


I think I was begging for people to turn on the wombats 
So much for that plan working, right? Hahaha


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> The hell you guys talking about?


Well i guess you weren't joking about the old and hairy part...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

nope


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

hardcz said:


> nope


I've met Dan in v-herf. This is what he looks like. Just add like 3 "four lokos" and a douchy hat and you get the full idea.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Keep talking noobcake, I told you what would happen next if provoked.... "return addy field" ring a bell?


Delivery Estimate: Monday August 20, 2012 - Thursday August 23, 2012
Shipped
Delivery Estimate: Thursday August 16, 2012
Shipped
Delivery Estimate: Thursday August 16, 2012
Shipping Soon


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Keep talking noobcake, I told you what would happen next if provoked.... "return addy field" ring a bell?
> 
> Delivery Estimate: Monday August 20, 2012 - Thursday August 23, 2012
> Shipped
> ...


That's dirty pool old man. I think my pimp hand is about ready to slap you with the thunder!!!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

meatcake said:


> That's dirty pool old man. I think my pimp hand is about ready to slap you with the thunder!!!


Scary...


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

E Dogg said:


>


You should know, youre an expert on things that are gay, LIKE YOUR FACE!!!

(yes I just went elementary school on your ass)


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

I gotta admit, I was all kinds of amused reading through this crazy thread...and then I reached the post with a picture of some fat guy in the nude with a horse sniffing his junk. That was my cue to exit...you kids have fun with your horse pr0n, or whatever you need to get off.

uke:uke:uke:


Edit: I'm not so sure pictures of Richard Simmons in short shorts are any better. More barf.uke:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

well the failbats ended up being a fad. Wonder what the next group will adopt as it's mascot from the animal kingdom.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

As a wam bam (grannie) recipient of a very nice bunch of sticks, I'm still trying to figure out if any of them are indeed responsible, and deserve retaliation. Very confusing.

I confess to be not up on all this stuff, and not particularly interested in reading every post on the subject, but I am enjoying the smokes, and someone should fess up and get his just desserts.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

meatcake said:


> You should know, youre an expert on things that are gay, LIKE YOUR FACE!!!
> 
> (yes I just went elementary school on your ass)


This is what I picture every time you post:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

hardcz said:


> Jonnyrl1 this is your fault....I told you not to poke at the old gorilla.
> 
> SHIPMENT 1 OF 3
> Delivery Estimate: Thursday August 16, 2012
> ...





shootinmatt said:


> They aren't coming to us,,, He doesn't have the balls..


So far, this is what every interaction with the meatwad wombats has looked like. Someone fires at 'em, they talk.

It's almost like dealing with a llama...

For a group that so far has only managed to have someone else do their dirty work (and they didn't even know _that _was happening), you guys sure talk a lot.



joshuarodger said:


> I find it funny how all you FOGs want to sit around talking trash. The nuke is going to be big. Can't wait til you all realize that the Wombats are here to stay. Start getting your fallout shelters ready. Some of you are going to need it...


And I find it funny how all you wombats want to sit around talking trash when you haven't done _anything_ yet. You guys haven't even launched a strike on your own, and the one that was launched you didn't even _know _about! Most of us have bombed twice as many noobs as comprise your whole group, and some of us have done it many times over.

So, you don't really get to talk about what _we're _made of until you show us that _you're _made of something...anything... (except in meatwad's case, we know he doesn't have a backbone of any kind).

So go ahead and bring it. We're watching and waiting!

:biglaugh:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

pretty much what Derek said lol


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> This is what I picture every time you post:


Hey Meatwad is too cool for school. I'll take that.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> So far, this is what every interaction with the meatwad wombats has looked like. Someone fires at 'em, they talk.
> 
> It's almost like dealing with a llama...
> 
> ...


For a Ninja you sure flap your gums a bunch. I thought you were supposed to be silent? Maybe you need to look at the ninja handbook again.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Says noobcake who got his shlt pushed in today ound:


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> So far, this is what every interaction with the meatwad wombats has looked like. Someone fires at 'em, they talk.
> 
> It's almost like dealing with a llama...
> 
> ...


Hey old lady, just cause you've been around for 400 years doesn't mean the new kids can't rock and roll. When the NFL started did anyone think the league would be a passing league? No. But would they run circles around the teams of old? Yes. Just get ready for the changing of the guard.


----------

